# Going Straight From 6 to 8 String



## brianshorizon (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi All

Apologies for any etiquette faux pas here in creating this thread, I searched for a similar thread but could not seem to find one.

Just wondering on peoples view or advice on going straight from a 6 string to an 8 string guitar, i.e. skipping the 7 string experience.

I know longterm I want to experience a greater range of musical choice, so my thinking is that the 8 offers the best of both worlds, but on the downside a steeper learning curve.

I am not Tosin Abasi, Marshall Harrison or Jeff Loomis but I am very proficient and don't doubt I can adjust, but just wanting to hear from seasoned veterans who have done the same?

Also, my hands are quite small, I play an ESP Custom Shop Horizon, and the scale is perfect for me, so my only concern is scale, I'm looking at the SC-608B, RGA8 (heard bad things though?), Schecter Hellraiser or RG2228 (Ibby scales too large?)

Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## CryptopsyAndWhatnot (Mar 9, 2011)

I say go for a 7 first, but that's just me.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 9, 2011)

First off unless your fingers are like 2-3" long you don't have small hands. I'm just saying this because a flood of people complain they have small hands and then give finger measurements just short of or longer than mine and I feel like I have average if not fairly large hands. (my middle finger is 4" long)

a 27" scale length is just like moving everything down 1 fret, so if you can play the riffs you play now 1 fret lower without issues you won't have any on a 27" scale.

and as far as 8 strings are concerned, I specifically picked up a rg2228 every chance I've had in stores and the very first time I did it after an hour of playing it 6 strings felt unnatural to me. Learning how to play a 7 will not teach you how to play an 8.

Only playing an 8 will.

Granted I ended up buying a 7 string just because I felt I had absolutely no use for that much range, but it was by no means unnatural and I didn't even notice the scale length difference. If you want an 8 string, buy an 8 string. Don't buy a 7 string with intentions to move on to 8.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Mar 9, 2011)

I did it. There is a slight adjustment period,but after that it feels natural. However, it made six strings feel like mop handles at first,but after switching between the two for a few days it's a complete non-issue.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Mar 9, 2011)

Any time you buy a new guitar, at least in my experience, there is a period of adjustment to it. Whether it is a new 6,7,or 8 string guitar, every different guitar that I have owned has had a different feel to it. Obviously adding an extra string to a guitar will cause a drastic new feel, but nothing that will not feel natural within a few hours or days. I had played for 13 years before I ever even touched a 7-string. 3 hours later it felt quite natural. That is just me though.

ENJOY YOUR 8-STRING! I am saving up for my first at the moment.


----------



## brianshorizon (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and opinion guys. 

I never actually measured my fingers, but having just done so, my middle finger is actually 3" so my hands would be on the small side I think. Thankfully my speed and dexterity have never really suffered because of this, but was just wondering would some scale necks be too awkward - more in terms of girth of the neck rather than size of the frets.

Good point on not buying a 7 with the intention of moving up.

And thanks Matt and James, reassuring to know that you quickly became accustomed to it. Unfortunately I live in Ireland where 8 strings simply are not stocked so I may need to take a leap of faith and buy online. Playing 16 years also though, so hopefully my experience will replicate the ease of adoption of yours!


----------



## CryptopsyAndWhatnot (Mar 9, 2011)

Get a 7 first and make sure if you actually want another string. You could get a baritone 7 and tune it to F# if you wanted


----------



## brianshorizon (Mar 9, 2011)

CryptopsyAndWhatnot said:


> Get a 7 first and make sure if you actually want another string. You could get a baritone 7 and tune it to F# if you wanted



Thanks for this, that is a decent compromise alright and would allow time to gauge adaptability.


----------



## CryptopsyAndWhatnot (Mar 9, 2011)

No problem. I was thinking about going from 6 to 8 but ended up getting a Damien 7 instead(the thing is damn nice  lol) and it hasn't disappointed me yet.


----------



## NecrotizingFasciitis (Mar 28, 2011)

I jumped from a 6 to an 8 and without a doubt it was a great decision. You'll have to get used to it but that's like with any guitar that's new to you, it just may take longer with this transition. (But not too long)

How's the 7 working out for you?


----------



## Bill Brown (Mar 29, 2011)

I just bought my first 7-string (RG1527) a couple of weeks ago. I tried an 8-string and the amount of time it took for the guy in the shop to tune it in put me off a little. I tried it and seemed a bit too much for me to be honest. Playing my 7-string for the first time felt like I'd always had it!

I do intend to get more strings further down the line just for the hell of it. Maybe a chapman stick.  But my seven will do for the time being.


----------



## avenger (Mar 29, 2011)

Man up get an 8.


----------



## Quitty (Mar 30, 2011)

I can tell you i spent a long, long while down-tuning my 6 so i could play 7 riffs. For the last year or so, my sixer has been tuned to drop C, and i did well enough.
I did go up to a seven strings, eventually, and the transition - for me - has been a difficult one. The guitar is easy as hell to play, but the extra string is confusing when stressed - the fact i went performing two days after i got it never helped, but the need to adapt is there, IMO.

Did you play an 8?
Never buy a guitar without playing one.
If it feels tolerable, go for it. You'll get comfortable with it after a while.


----------



## Nile (Mar 31, 2011)

when u get a 7 you'd want a 8 soon enough
just dont whore on the f# like most


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 31, 2011)

I think going from a 6 to an 8 would be exciting. Its even more so like playing an entirely new instrument, only you already know how to play it. I say go for it!


----------



## saovi (Mar 31, 2011)

8 is what's you're gonna want when you get a 7 eventually. Get the 8, give yourself a week to get used to it, and the kicker is when you play your 6s after playing an 8, they'll feel like little toys - you'll be a better guitarist imo.


----------



## DC10 (May 2, 2011)

I went from 6-string right to 8-string and couldn't be happier with the decision. BTW, I highly recommend the Schecter Hellraiser C-8. I tried out the Ibanez RG2228, the LTD Carpenter and the ESP Carpenter and felt the Hellraiser blew away the RG2228 and the LTD. I also like the Hellraiser C-8 better than the ESP, which came closer than the other two, but the ESP is about 4x the price. I've never been a fan of Schecters before, but I love the C-8.


----------



## pstol (May 3, 2011)

You shouldn't have much trouble going from a 6 to an 8. While a 7 might make the transition smoother, I'm pretty sure most of the people on this forum went from 0 to 6 in the same manner


----------



## edsped (May 3, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> First off unless your fingers are like 2-3" long you don't have small hands. I'm just saying this because a flood of people complain they have small hands and then give finger measurements just short of or longer than mine and I feel like I have average if not fairly large hands. (my middle finger is 4" long)
> 
> a 27" scale length is just like moving everything down 1 fret, so if you can play the riffs you play now 1 fret lower without issues you won't have any on a 27" scale.
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly sure what you're getting at with your scale length comment, but all the frets will be wider and there will be greater tension. Personally I really can't stand anything longer than 25.5".

As for the topic, I'd advise against blindly buying an 8 string without trying one out. Moving from 6 to 7 was no problem for me, but I keep trying out 8s thinking I'll like them and I never do; I just can't deal with how wide the necks are. I can't put my thumb over the neck which means I lose the leverage I want for bends and vibrato. I'd sooner get another 7 string and just tune it to F# standard.


----------



## Meximelt (May 4, 2011)

I went from an SG to an intrepid. And I'm a 5'8" mexican who's hands have been referred to as bear paws many times. Within a week your hands will be adjusted to the change and youre 6 will feel like a kids toy. Do the jump if you plan to go to 8 any time in the future. But that's just my opinion from personal experience.


----------



## Bill Brown (May 5, 2011)

pstol said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the people on this forum went from 0 to 6 in the same manner


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2011)

If you want an 8 then a 7 is a superfluous step. 

Depending on how you tune it, the 8 may actually make more sense anyway. It really just depends on the person (and the tuning as well I suppose).


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2011)

pstol said:


> You shouldn't have much trouble going from a 6 to an 8. While a 7 might make the transition smoother, I'm pretty sure most of the people on this forum went from 0 to 6 in the same manner


 
Very true... What's more, the 0 - 6 transition took place when you knew absolutely NOTHING about how to play a guitar.  Learning two more now that you have experience should be like butter...


----------

